# Dancing Witches Cedar Point HalloWeekends Parade 2015



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Where is this?


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

Cedar Point Amusement Park's Annual HalloWeekends event in Sandusky, OH on Lake Erie or as we say Lake Eerie ^v^ They have indoor and outdoor haunts and live shows Fri nights, Sat all day til midnight and Sun til 8pm during Sept-Oct 31 or Nov1 or 2nd depending on when Sunday falls. It's been going on for about 18yrs or so. You can see more in the links at the end of the video. My live shows channel is also on there. The Halloween shows are good. They're usually college or just out of college-age performers as these dancers are who are dance and theatre majors. They have regular full-time employees in the parade also. The guy who wrote one of the parade songs was a Ghostbuster in one of my parade vids ;


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

That looks like so much fun! Wish we did something like that in my home town. 

Your Witches need to meet our Witches and we need to have a dance off! That would be so fantastic !


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

It is a lot of fun. I'm lucky Cedar Point is close by. That day was really nice weather ^v^ One of the Witch Dancers is in a Magic Show in the Bahamas!


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

HalloWeekends never disappoints ^v^ I uploaded a different edit that extends the footage before and after a couple of the dances for my live entertainment channel since the dancers were in the HalloWeekends Magic Show (not all Cedar Point fans watch both channels). This is a fun one ;


----------

